# Resources for Pastor-Care, and how can congregations care for their pastors?



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2009)

Being a pastor is a stressful job. 

What resources are out there for caring for the caregiver?

Also, aside from other ministries, books, etc, how can one's congregation care for one's pastor, show appreciation, relieve his stress, and help him sustain over the long haul? Besides prayer.


Example: I know churches that give their pastors occasional gifts of money or books. I also know pastors that take a sabbatical every few years.


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 17, 2009)

We have one ruling elder who for years has sponsored a "Pastor's retreat." The church supports him (prayer, money, and volunteers) in this.

It is designed as an annual refreshment of Pastors.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 17, 2009)

One way for a congregation to be more supporting of a pastor/elder and their family is to be made aware of the unique duties that are laid upon them. People sometimes think they can show up or call them at any hour for any reason. It would be good for established boundaries to be set up and reasonable hours made known for non-crisis situations. This helps insure that there is some family time with no interruptions.


----------



## Andres (Jul 17, 2009)

would it be appropriate to directly ask one's pastor what he needs?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 17, 2009)

There is at least one, and perhaps several retreat locations where pastors can go, typically for a week or maybe longer. See Pastors Retreat Network for more details on one such ministry.

Covenant Seminary, and I think some of the other seminaries, are trying to pay attention to such needs, and offer short term retreat seminars.


----------



## ADKing (Jul 17, 2009)

The RPCNA is having a conference for its ruling elders in May 2010 to talk about this very topic. I don't have any specifics at the moment.


----------

